# ITouch et SMS: remettons un peu d'ordre!



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait des semaines que j'essaie de trouver un service potable pour envoyer des SMS gratuits en France ( je suis Belge à Saint Etienne et si j'utilise mon portable belge, je vais mourir.. lol)

J'ai donc parcouru le net et ce forum, mais je croule sous le nombre de services et de fournisseurs de SMS, je ne m'y retrouve plus.
J'ai de plus eu de nombreuses désagréables surprises ( des fournisseurs qui demandent à mon correspondant de payer pour voir mon message, des publicites intempestives, virus, etc..)

Je fais donc appel à vos services  et connaissances pour trouver ce qui est le plus pratique!


N'hésitez pas à me laisser des idées, car je vais devenir fou!


Bonne fête de la musique et bon amusement ce soir!

Edit: je ne pense que me repondre de chercher sur le net soit productif car comme je l'ai dit, je retombe sur des sites remplis de pubs, des tonnes de solutions qui se disent toutes être géniales mais qui en fait renvoient des pubs, etc..)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Je me permets un petit UP car pas de réponses, j'ai du mal à croire que je suis le seul à chercher ce genre de site ou appli.

Merci!


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2009)

C'est quoi le rapport avec l'iPod Touch ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

divoli a dit:


> C'est quoi le rapport avec l'iPod Touch ?



Une appli pour mettre sur mon Ipod Touch pour envoyer des SMS...


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2009)

Ah OK, au temps pour moi, je ne savais même pas que l'on pouvait faire ça...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Ah OK, au temps pour moi, je ne savais même pas que l'on pouvait faire ça...



Puis le but de poser ma question était de trouver le forum ou le plus de personnes sont susceptibles d'avoir le même problème.

Le forum Mac en général: plus une population d'informaticiens et d'utilisateurs de MacOS
forum réseau et internet: les geeks qui parlent de facebook et twitter
forum iphone: ils s'en foutent, ils ont un forfait telephone avec.
Forum Ipod Touch: bingo, là ce sont des gens qui veulent tout le temps être connectés avec le monde, à la recherche de l'appli gratuite, etc... En plus il me semblaitavoir vu des applis SMS via le net à installer sur le Touch

Pour moi le forum Ipod était donc la place la plus judicieuse ou le poser!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Si skype fonctionne sur ipod touch, tu dois pouvoir envoyer des sms avec la dernière version.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Si skype fonctionne sur ipod touch, tu dois pouvoir envoyer des sms avec la dernière version.



SMS to Skype, cest le nom du service en question, permet lenvoi de SMS gratuits vers nimporte quelle personne utilisant Skype en VoIP. La personne qui réceptionne les SMS doit au préalable sêtre référencée en ajoutant à sa liste de contact Skype sous le contact « smsgateway ». 

Cela fait un peu compliqué pour envoyer des SMS à différents contacts francais qui n'ont pas spécialement envie de s'inscrire sur n'importe quel site sur le net.


Aux états unis, canada, Belgique, Pologne, etc.. Il existe des dizaines de services pour envoyer des sms gratuits ( 2 ou 3 par jour et par personne) Je ne vois pas pourquoi le même service n'existerait pas en France!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

Avec skype, on peut envoyer des sms payants (mais très bon marché) vers n'importe quel téléphone.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Avec skype, on peut envoyer des sms payants (mais très bon marché) vers n'importe quel téléphone.



au risque de me répeter... Un service de sms gratuit par le net (accessible par Itouch) existe dans plus de 100 pays. J'ai du mal à croire que la France n'aie pas un système équivalent. Je parle de la france, là; pas des Iles Fidji ou de Wagadougou

Trouver des sms payants pas trop cher, je sais le faire et cela ne fait pas partie de ma question!


----------



## badboy71 (5 Juillet 2009)

http://www.veryphone.net ----> 2 sms Gratuit par jour de 9h a minuit

Pour en avoir plus de 2 il suffit de créer plusieurs compte avec différentes adresse mail.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2009)

badboy71 a dit:


> http://www.veryphone.net ----> 2 sms Gratuit par jour de 9h a minuit
> 
> Pour en avoir plus de 2 il suffit de créer plusieurs compte avec différentes adresse mail.



Génial!

Merci du tuyau, ca a l'air tout ce que je recherche.


----------



## totof77 (7 Juillet 2009)

mad gecko tu peut nous tenir au courant de la solution trouvée par badboy71
http://www.veryphone.net 

merci


----------



## Youpi Tux (13 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
SMS illimités gratuits partout dans le monde :
AppStore : Free SMS Global. AQ

Testé et approuvé 

Stéphane


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

Youpi Tux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> SMS illimités gratuits partout dans le monde :
> AppStore : Free SMS Global. AQ
> 
> ...



Testé et pas approuvé du tout.

Je me suis envoyé des sms toutes les heures sur mon téléphone Belge et je n'en ai pas encore recu un seul!


----------



## divoli (19 Juillet 2009)

Tiens, on parle de Nimbuzz dans les actualités MacGe. Je vois, entre autres, qu'il permet de gérer les SMS...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Tiens, on parle de Nimbuzz dans les actualités MacGe. Je vois, entre autres, qu'il permet de gérer les SMS...



Oui mais payants... Quitte à payer, je prefere une carte SIM en France...

Le but était de faire des SMS gratuits comme cela existe dans 99 pourcents des pays ou le niveau de vie permet aux habitants de s'acheter un portable... Mais que je n'arrive pas à trouver ici, en France.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Youpi Tux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> SMS illimités gratuits partout dans le monde :
> AppStore : Free SMS Global. AQ
> 
> ...


 
Ok, il semble que cela fonctionne sur des numéros Francais.

Par contre pas sur le belge et cela m'a induit en erreur ( opérateur non supporté je suppose)

Je trouve dommage qu'il n'envoie aucune information ou message d'erreur si le message n'a pas été transmis!

Je ne le fais donc pas confiance et ne l utilise qu'en dernier recours.


----------



## meilingibookg3 (21 Juillet 2009)

Mais un numéro en 88 apparaît au lieu de mon numéro. C'est normal car je l'envoie depuis mon iPod Touch. Car oui, ça marche même depuis un iPod Touch!!! à condition de trouver un spot wifi libre ce qui n'est pas toujours gagné.
j'ai donc testé deux numéros, celui d'une copine et le mien (je me suis envoyée un sms, juste pour voir mais ça fait bizarre). Donc, ça a marché car en l'espace de 2 minutes, je recevais mon sms. Et cette copine m'a répondu qu'elle l'avait reçu. Mais, j'avoue que je l'utiliserai à petites doses.


----------



## JohnP (31 Juillet 2009)

Bizarre en effet cette histoire!


----------

